# Blyxa Japonica melting



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

I recieved 8-10 stems of blyxa japonica about 2-3 weeks ago. The plants arrived looking healthy. I planted them all together im close proximity in front of my limewood airstone to kinda cover it up. They looked fine for the first few days and then one started melting. It now looks like all of them are melting. Some of them are growing reddish looking new leaves.

The plants are in a 10 gallon, 1x36 ah supply kit, EI dosing and DIY CO2. Its getting direct light and is not shaded at all. There was a heat wave here last week that kept my tank at 84+ for a couple days at a time. Could that have caused it? Is it just not a good shipper? 

My glosso, rotala rotundifilia and dwarf sag are still growing like weeds.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm not sure of the reason your plants are not doing well. The heat might be the problem. However, I am interested in why you have an airstone. If you are using it to pump air bubbles into your tank, you are driving off the CO2 you are adding.

A couple things about Blyxa that I have found over the years. 

1. It does not seem to store a lot of nutrients so low fert levels stunt it very quickly. I don't think this is your problem if you are using EI, but the other plants you have might do better in leaner times and not show it whereas your Blyxa does. Reddish leaves in my Blyxa means not enough NO3. 

2. If you will cover postage and live in the US, I'll replace your plants if they bite the dust. B. japonica is one of my favorive plants, and I have plenty.

Ben


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

Just to clarify... I have the limewood airstone connected to my DIY CO2 setup so it bubbles into my filter intake. The limewood makes really small bubbles so the intake can diffuse them better and suck them up easier.

Hmm I dont have any test kits, but the way im dosing NO3 it should be fine unless I calculated something wrong. Maybe ill just pitch the solution i have and make a new one. The old one is almost out anyways. Im going to read up and see if my other plants are possibly showing any signs of deficiency.

I agree, my blyxa japonica was one of the coolest plants ive seen until it started melting. Thanks for the offer to replace but im going to ride this out. They look like they may still make it and maybe ill learn something 

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have heard other folks have some issues with Blyxa when first introduced to their tanks. It's usually a matter of them adapting to their new environment. The fact that it's growing new leaves is an indication the plant is fine. The 'reddish' color is due to the high lighting you have. Blyxa takes on rust/orange hues in higher light. Give it a little time, I think you'll be ok. I have a bunch of Blyxa in my tanks and in the summertime tank temps are in the 82-85 range with no issues.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok, thanks guys. I think ill just use the wait and see approach then. Everything else seems to be in order except the blyxa.


----------

